# fishing loop



## Adrenalina

_Hello_

_Could anybody explain what a fishing loop is, please? I'm trying to translate it into Spanish. Anything to do with the hook?_

_Thanks a lot!_


----------



## snowalker

could you give us some context?


----------



## Adrenalina

Hi

I'm translating an article about fishing.

Thanks


----------



## Adrenalina

Hi again

I've just checked. It's about crankbaits. It's talking about their lip which has got something like a ring to hook something... sorry about this!!! How would I translate this, please? Is it a fishing loop... a hook...?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Adrenalina

By the way... the expression i'm after is "anilla de enganche". In case it helps. 

Thanks again!


----------



## snowalker

I don't know the term.  Perhaps it refers to a circle hook, or leader line for fishing bottom fish like halibut.  Bottom feeding fish are fished from either long liners, with skates or lines on winch drums, or from smaller boats with a side mount hydraulic shive that pinches a skate of about 6000' of sink line.  As the lines are set out snaps are set on them with short leader lines to baited hooks.  The stainless steel barbed hooks are circular, also the leader lines have loops in each end that feed through the eye in the hook and through the eye in the snap.  Perhaps it would help you to look at the hardware in a commercial fishing supply catalogue to see whether you know what everything is used for?  Good fishing!


----------



## Adrenalina

Thank you so much for all the information, Snowalker. It might not be the right term, though. I think I'll follow your advice and have a look at some fishing supply catalogues. Thanks again


----------



## Dandee

Hola:
En mi opinión un fishing loop es un lazo de pesca o bucle de pesca, como el de las siguientes figuras:
http://www.chiloe.cl/chepu/nudos.htm
http://www.fishingcairns.com.au/page6-1.html

Saludos.


----------



## snowalker

Tal vez... pero por cada tipo de nudo en cordel le da el nombre.    El 'becket' esta pequeño bucle en la línea largo (groundline) por atar los 'gangions'.  Snowalker


----------



## Adrenalina

Muchas gracias chic@s.

Creo que en realidad la palabra que buscaba era mini ring. ¿Os suena esto más familiar...? A ver si me voy a estar equivocando otra vez. Anilla de enganche=mini ring. ¿Qué opináis?


----------

